# Chinese Navy Destroyer KAI FENG



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the AA 1/200 scale model of the Chinese PLAN Type 051 Luda-class destroyer Kai Feng. 










I won this kit in a raffle in 2006 and don't know very much about it. Neither does my cat.  I've never heard of "AA" models in any other context. 

























The kit quality was not high; fit was terrible, lots of seams, sink marks, and flash, and most of the kit pieces were not well-detailed. I did my best to dress it up with bits of styrene and wire, and I added scuttles with small brass rings. I determined early on that it wasn't worth investing in a PE set for this one, so I used the styrene railings included with the kit. In 1/200, they're actually not too bad.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice to see something a bit different like this, and that's a nice build (and a nice cat). Thanks for showing.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her Paul. Being 200 Scale I am wondering if it had anything to do with early Trumpeter....????


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet build


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one, did the cat help much?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AA Sino-Models doesn't seem to be assocaited with Trumpeter. AA did a few crude 1/48 jets and some ship kits. One of the few kits they did that was vaguely worth building was the 1/48 A-5 Fantan, since no one else makes it. 

Trumpeter is related to Mini Hobby, Banner, and Hobby Boss, however.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well Paul, looks like you used enough lipstick on this pig and made it look really nice! She's not a half bad looking destroyer actually.

1/200 is a pretty good size for ship models, about how long is she?

HAL9001-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You've done a good job on her. All the corrections and additions make it a very nice ship. The missile launchers amidships certainly give it a different look.


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very good work!
All the best,
Vic


----------

